# active leopard gecko - how do I keep her entertained?



## lezlea (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey everyone,
I'm just looking for some advice..!!! This is my second leopard gecko but my other one died after a year and turned out to be a bit ill/diseased from the beginning so it was never very active (although I thought this was normal).

My current leopard gecko is about 6 months old, maybe a bit more. She is eating well but only gut loaded meal worms (left in her tank all the time but changed for well fed worms every night) and some wax worms every now and again. There is a water and calcium bowl in her tanks too. I did try her on crickets when she was 4 months old but she didn't seem to have any interest in them however I just bought another box of crickets and will try her on them this weekend. 

Her tank is 80 x 60 x 60cm however I just bought her another one (even bigger) and this weekend I am going to connect the two together (with plastic hamster tubing stuff) so that she has more space. In her tank/s I have a ladder and hammock, rock caves, sauna/shedding place, two wooden hides and her new tank comes with loads of ladders and hides already in it.

I get her out nearly every night for an hour and let her run around my double bed or if she is very active then run around my whole living room. She always seems happy and comes up to the glass when I come home from work but recently (the past 2 weeks) she seems to be a lot more active although nothing in her environment has changed.

She is now trying to get out of the tank, and actually succeeded once, by standing on a wooden cave and clawing at the glass door to open it. The wooden cave is no longer against the glass door! She was using so much force on the glass door that the wooden cave was no longer against the wall but had moved. Her sauna has also mysteriously been moving around the tank!!!

Basically I just want her to be as happy as possible and entertained, not bored! I'm hoping she will start on crickets and that will give her something to run after when I'm not there! Is there anything else I can do? A hamster wheel would be great but due to geckos size/length it wouldn't work! hehe

Thanks in advance!

Lezlea


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

get a rat wheel then :whistling2:
lol only thing is unless there is greens in her viv (living ones!) dont leave crickets in with her, they could bite her and hurt her... if not just distress her from wee nips.
you ever been bitten by a cricket? it bloody hurts!!! :lol2:


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Build some polystyrene decor for her to climb on and explore


----------



## lezlea (Sep 7, 2008)

The white stuff thats made up of lots of balls? That sounds cool, messy but cool! hehe

No I haven't been bitten by a cricket, hope I never experience that! I shall not leave any crickets in the tank, thanks for the advice! Still not sure a rat wheel would even work, don't think her back would bend to allow her to get on the wheel!


----------



## Caboose (Dec 13, 2008)

could allways get locusts????


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

check out some fake rock threads in the habitat section, there are a few good ones


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

She`ll be perfectly happy as long as she`s well fed, nice and warm, has water and a few hiding places to sleep in! It`s great that you want her to be as active as happy as possible but she really only is interested in food, territory, sleeping and sex (when the time`s right). Hope I don`t sound callous be hamster wheels are for hamsters.


----------



## lezlea (Sep 7, 2008)

The fake rock habitats look amazing! Thanks for that! Wish I had seen those before I bought my new tank!

No point getting a pet/animal to just feed it and keep warm etc, might as well make their life as happy/interesting as possible! I know she doesn't care who feeds her etc but I would still like to do my best in caring for her.

Think I will try a mini rock climbing wall at the weekend,

Thanks guys


----------



## lezlea (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh and does she need sex? hehe I wasn't really planning on babies or introducing her to males!


----------

